# (andar) como bola sin manija. (expresiones sinónimas)



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Ésta es una expresión coloquial que significa "estar desorientado, perdido, sin saber que hacer, para dónde agarrar".

"Cuando terminé la secundaria estuve todo un año dando vueltas como bola sin manija, no sabía si meterme en la universidad a estudiar algo, si ponerme a trabajar, me sentía desganado, nada me entusiasmaba, lo único que hacía era dormir todo el día o mirar televisión, mi papá y mi mamá nunca estaban en casa y tampoco les importaba nada... mis amigos estaban ocupados con los estudios y no me daban bola... hasta que la conocí a Laura..."

_andar, estar como bola sin manija_ es eso: perdido desganado, sin saber qué hacer, deprimido... y cosas por el estilo. Me gustaría saber si hay expresiones coloquiales semejantes que se usen en otras partes.

 Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Me suena a:
- como alma en pena

Hasta luego


----------



## Calambur

En otras partes no sé, pero por aquí se usa otra expresión de significado muy parecido: 
*andar como maleta de loco*, que viene a ser andar de un lado para otro, sin destino o meta o propósito determinado.


----------



## oa2169

"Andar como trompo sin piola".

Saludos.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

oa2169 said:


> "Andar como trompo sin piola".



Hola:

¡Me gusta!

Creo que capta bien el sentido.

Gracias.

Las otras sugerencias también caben pero creo que ponen el acento en algún aspecto en particular (la depresión o el traqueteo sin rumbo).

Gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

Andar como bala perdida.
Esa expresión de "andar como bola sin manija" viene del juego de pato, ¿no?
_


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Vampiro said:


> Andar como bala perdida.
> Esa expresión de "andar como bola sin manija" viene del juego de pato, ¿no?
> _



Por lo que leí por la red vendría de un dicho del Martín Fierro y las boleadoras, parece que la más chica de las bolas se usaba para darles impulso a las otras. ¿Será?

Gracias por la sugerencia alternativa.

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Por cierta zona de mi infancia, muy dada a las fiestas con vaquillas, se solía decir: _anda como vaca sin cencerro_. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Quique Alfaro said:


> Por lo que leí por la red vendría de un dicho del Martín Fierro y las boleadoras, parece que la más chica de las bolas se usaba para darles impulso a las otras. ¿Será?



Yo lo decía por esto.
Las bolas de las boleadoras no tienen manija, me resulta rarísima esa versión, con todo el respeto que me merece.
Saludos.
_


----------



## hual

Hola,

Hasta hace unos años también se usaba frecuentemente la expresión "andar como turco en la neblina/las tinieblas".


----------



## Vampiro

hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> Hasta hace unos años también se usaba frecuentemente la expresión "andar como turco en la neblina/las tinieblas".


No hasta hace unos años.
Yo la usé, acá mismo, en el foro, hace unos días.
_


----------



## Ludaico

Creo que también se le puede llamar a esto "*hacer el gandul*" o "*gandulear*".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Ésta es una expresión coloquial que significa "estar desorientado, perdido, sin saber que hacer, para dónde agarrar".


Andar sin norte. En Uruguay (no sé si en Argentina sucede lo mismo) tomamos del portugués el verbo "desnortear" (desnortarse en español) y usamos el participio: desnorteado. 
Saludos



> _Desnorteado_ es aquel que ha perdido todos los referentes y no encuentra ninguno ni en el cielo ni en la tierra, "que está loco, que perdió el norte"


El jardín planetario; Claude Eveno y Gilles Clément


----------



## hual

Vampiro said:


> No hasta hace unos años.
> Yo la usé, acá mismo, en el foro, hace unos días.
> _


Si así lo expresé fue porque ya no se la oye últimamente por estos lares. Me imagino, por tu respuesta, que la expresión sigue vigente en Chile.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

En una nota a pie de página del libro _El casamiento de Laucha_ (Roberto J. Payró) aparece una explicación sobre el origen de esta expresión.


> _Andar como bola sin manija_: andar sin rumbo, de un lado a otro, desorientado. La idea proviene del arma arrojadiza de los indios pampas y araucanos, consistente en 1, 2 o 3 bolas de piedras, atadas por una soga. Si ésta queda sin la soga o guasca se dice que rueda inútil.


La sugerencia de Namarne me ha recordado la de "como (un) perro sin amo/dueño". Pero yo diría que, en general, "como barco sin brújula" puede ser más parecido a "andar como bola sin manija".

Saludos.


----------



## Ushuaia

Otra para _desorientado_ es "como perro en cancha 'e bochas"; la diferencia es que el perro bien puede estar desorientado y quieto, mientras el que anda como bola sin manija no para de moverse. 

Y concuerdo con Vampiro: yo la sigo usando. Puede que no se la escuche de boca de menores de 30, ponele.


----------



## Lexinauta

blasita said:


> _Andar como bola sin manija_: andar sin rumbo, de un lado a otro, desorientado. La idea proviene del arma arrojadiza de los indios pampas y araucanos, consistente en 1, 2 o 3 bolas de piedras, atadas por una soga. Si ésta queda sin la soga o guasca se dice que rueda inútil.
Click to expand...

A las boleadoras de 3 bolas los gauchos las llamaban 'las 3 Marías'.

...este asunto de las boleadoras me recuerda un antiguo manual editado por los salesianos de Rosario, en la que omitieron (por razones obvias) unos versos de El Fausto, de E. Echeverría:


> Como que era escarciador, / vivaracho y coscojero, /
> le iba sonando al overo / la plata que era un primor: /
> pues eran plata el fiador, / pretal, espuelas, virolas, /
> y en las cabezadas solas / traia el hombre un Potosí: /
> ¡Qué!... ¡Si traia, para mí, / hasta de plata las bolas!


----------



## ACQM

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Andar sin norte. En Uruguay (no sé si en Argentina sucede lo mismo) tomamos del portugués el verbo "desnortear" (desnortarse en español) y usamos el participio: desnorteado.
> Saludos
> 
> 
> El jardín planetario; Claude Eveno y Gilles Clément



En el sur de España se usa "desnortado" (el verbo "desnortarse" sí aparece en el DRAE) aunque se suele deformar y pronunciarse "ennortao" y muchas veces se usa en diminutivo "estaba ennortaíco perdío".


----------



## Ludaico

Quique Alfaro said:


> Por lo que leí por la red vendría de un dicho del Martín Fierro y las boleadoras...



Algo relacionado he encontrado en el CORDE:



> [...] Y aguardando que llegase
> el                tiempo que la ley fija,
> pobre como lagartija,
> y sin                respetar a naides,
> andube cruzando al aire
> como bola                sin manija[... ]
> (José                Hernández. La vuelta de Martín Fierro. Argentina, 1879.)


 REALACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]. _Corpusdiacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [10-4-2013]


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Muchas gracias por todas las sugerencias propuestas.

*Vampiro:* Yo también había pensado en el pato, después me confundí un poco por lo que leí en algunos enlaces. Y por la cita que pone *Ludaico* es posible que algo con las boleadoras tenga que ver.

Saludos a todos. Muy interesantes los aportes.


----------



## Ludaico

Quique Alfaro said:


> ...es posible que algo con las boleadoras tenga que ver...



Las bolas sin manijas son las que usaban los gauchos para bolear avestruces. He encontrado la definición en un texto de 1902. La expresión "andar como bola sin manija" la he leído, varias veces, en revistas de Argentina y del Uruguay. Está claro que son de origen gaucho. 
Saludos.

View attachment 11542


----------



## Vampiro

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
Y para bolear loquefuera usaban boleadoras, nada de "bolas sin manija".
Sí me parece aceptable lo de Martín Fierro, si a una boleadora se le suelta una bola y llamamos "manija" al tiento que la sujetaba... bueno... vaya y pase.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...) No digo un no rotundo, pero dudo mucho de que al tiento Hernández o los gauchos lo llamaran manija.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

hual said:


> Si así lo expresé fue porque ya no se la oye últimamente por estos lares. Me imagino, por tu respuesta, que la expresión sigue vigente en Chile.


Por aquí sí se sigue usando: *perdido como turco en la neblina* (o ...*como perro en cancha 'e bochas*,pero esta última ha ido desapareciendo).


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Yo lo decía por esto.
> Las bolas de las boleadoras no tienen manija, me resulta rarísima esa versión, ...


¡Eso!


----------



## Lexinauta

Para los que piensan que las boleadoras no tienen manija:


> ...Se llama manija a la bola más pequeña, la que tiene en la mano para lanzar y revolear las boleadoras, la soga de la manija por lo general es más corta.
> ...
> El paisano maneja las boleadoras tomando en la mano la bola de menor calibre, llamada manija,...
> Fuente


----------



## Ludaico

Ludaico said:


> Las bolas sin manijas son las que usaban los gauchos para bolear avestruces. He encontrado la definición en un texto de 1902. La expresión "andar como bola sin manija" la he leído, varias veces, en revistas de Argentina y del Uruguay. Está claro que son de origen gaucho.
> Saludos.
> 
> View attachment 11542



He averiguado que no es totalmente correcto lo que dice el texto de la imagen que puse. En realidad, las boleadoras avestruceras sí tienen manija, lo que pasa es que tienen una piedra menos que los otros dos tipos de boleadoras. Hay tres tipos de boleadoras: dos de ellos con tres piedras; y, el otro, el de bolear avestruces, con tan solo dos. En los tres, una de las piedras es más pequeña que la otra, o que las demás. Esta piedra se llama *manija*, y es fundamental su presencia para que el tiro con la boleadora sea eficaz. De ahí, la figura de comparar a alguien que va sin rumbo o con rumbo desviado, errático, con la trayectoria que puede adoptar una boleadora a la que le falta la piedra más pequeña, la manija.

(Pregunto: ¿No sería más apropiado decir "como boleadora sin manija"?)
EDITO para contestarme. Quizá se refiera el dicho a la boleadora avestrucera; la cual, sin manija, quedaría reducida a "una bola sin manija", ya que, cuando completa, tan solo tiene dos bolas.


----------



## Lexinauta

Ludaico said:


> (Pregunto: ¿No sería más apropiado decir "como boleadora sin manija"?)


Si mirás el # 17, verás que ahí señalo que a las boleadoras también las llamaban 'las bolas'.


----------



## Ludaico

Lexinauta said:


> Si mirás el # 17, verás que ahí señalo que a las boleadoras también las llamaban 'las* bolas'*.



Ya, pero la expresión no es la de "*bolas* (boleadoras) sin manija", sino "*bola* (una) sin manija".


----------



## Erreconerre

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Ésta es una expresión coloquial que significa "estar desorientado, perdido, sin saber que hacer, para dónde agarrar".
> 
> "Cuando terminé la secundaria estuve todo un año dando vueltas como bola sin manija, no sabía si meterme en la universidad a estudiar algo, si ponerme a trabajar, me sentía desganado, nada me entusiasmaba, lo único que hacía era dormir todo el día o mirar televisión, mi papá y mi mamá nunca estaban en casa y tampoco les importaba nada... mis amigos estaban ocupados con los estudios y no me daban bola... hasta que la conocí a Laura..."
> 
> _andar, estar como bola sin manija_ es eso: perdido desganado, sin saber qué hacer, deprimido... y cosas por el estilo. Me gustaría saber si hay expresiones coloquiales semejantes que se usen en otras partes.
> 
> Gracias.



Como perro sin dueño...


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Erreconerre said:


> Como perro sin dueño...



Gracias *Erreconerre *anoto otra más.


----------



## blasita

Erreconerre said:


> Como perro sin dueño...


 ¡Qué curioso! Es interesante que también se use en México. Cuando la sugerí anteriormente pensaba que era algo más regional. 

Quique, creo que puede haber bastantes más comparaciones de uso más bien local con este sentido. Por ejemplo, con esa idea he oído usar "como perro sin cola" en contextos parecidos.


----------



## Ludaico

blasita said:


> ¡Qué curioso! Es interesante que también se use en México. Cuando la sugerí anteriormente pensaba que era algo más regional.
> 
> Quique, creo que puede haber bastantes más comparaciones de uso más bien local con este sentido. Por ejemplo, con esa idea he oído usar "como perro sin cola" en contextos parecidos.



Hola, blasita:
En tu mensaje donde aportaste la expresión "como perro sin amo/dueño", de la que más tarde nos hemos enterado que no es de uso tan local como parecía, hay otra expresión que me gusta más, y que creo que se ajusta mejor al concepto que andamos buscándole símiles: me refiero a la de "_como barco sin brújula_". 
Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

Ludaico said:


> ... me refiero a la de "_como barco sin brújula_".



Es decir "como barco a la deriva/al garete".


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> Es decir "como barco a la deriva/al garete".


O "andar al pairo"...
_


----------



## Erreconerre

blasita said:


> ¡Qué curioso! Es interesante que también se use en México. Cuando la sugerí anteriormente pensaba que era algo más regional.
> 
> Quique, creo que puede haber bastantes más comparaciones de uso más bien local con este sentido. Por ejemplo, con esa idea he oído usar "como perro sin cola" en contextos parecidos.



Pues sí, eso del perro sin dueño es muy usual entre nosotros. Lo que no se usa es el "perro sin cola". 
Usamos la cola (es decir, la palabra cola) en la frase "como papalote sin cola". _El papalote_ es lo que en otras partes se llama_ la cometa_, y creo que hasta _el barrilete_; y es ese armazón de hilos y papel retenido por un hilo que los niños echan a volar cuando sopla el viento. Un papalote que no tiene cola tiene un vuelo muy errático y generalmente termina etrellándose en el suelo. Por esto, cuando persona camina trastabillando decimos que anda "como papalote sin cola".
--¿Qué no andabas borracho? ¡Pero si ibas como papalote sin cola...!


----------

